# Compression Test



## Tim Rollins (May 22, 2010)

Ok, so I bought a compression tester at a pawn shop the other day and just got around to checkin the N this evening. I've never done one before, but it looked pretty simple from the instructions I got off the internet. I left the fuel off and took the plugs out, disconnected the link to the governor and propped the carb wide open. I had the battery on the charger for a couple hours to get it ready, but either I fried it or its bad cause it was still pretty weak, so I hooked it up with the truck and jumper cables. My results were cyl 1 20lb cyl 2 30lb cyl 3 20lb cyl 4 75lb. Now like I said this was my first time doin this, but I don't think this sounds right. The battery was weak, and I know that I need a good battery for this but it turned over at least 3 times on each cyl. Last week when I mowed the tractor did seem a little under powered, but would it even pull its own weight with compression that low? With a 5ft bush hog I mowed about an acre and a half of tall grass in 1st gear at near full throttle. There were several spots when I had to disengage the pto and back up a little and start again. Anyways, I would like to hear from anyone who knows nething about this, and what I need to rebuild to correct the problem if my numbers are right. oh, and my starter smokes when I start it up, do I need to rebuild the starter too?


----------



## Tim Rollins (May 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, 1950 Ford 8n side distributor. Might need that info


----------



## Freebird01 (May 3, 2010)

these are not high compression engines but i would think that with that low of numbers it shouldnt even run.


----------

